# Pine cones, for pistol grips or knife handles



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I'd never even heard of using pine cones for pistol or knife grips until a few days ago. I've heard of all sorts of things used, including cactus, but never pine cone, so thought I'd pass a little info along. This is something I have no interest in at all, I just am not attracted to them at all. But, figure some of you will like them, and can probably use the idea as decoration in some of your projects, or even pistol or knife grips.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f45/pine-cone-knife-scales-122647/

I just skimmed this, and the only pictures I found were at the top, but it does contain a bit of info on how they're stabilized. This is pretty neat, but like I said, this is something that simply does not appeal me at all.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It's an interesting idea at least Theo.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> It's an interesting idea at least Theo.


Yes, it is that. I'm thinking some of you could make some real interesting use of some, and even I would like them. But for pistol grips and knife handles, somehow they just aren't me.


----------

